# Tea Biscuits



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

This morning, Momma asked me if I would make some English Muffins. Well, I know them as tea biscuits, and so I made some- and she liked them. Here's the recipe-

2 cups flour
2 tbsp sugar
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp cream of tartar
1/2 cup soft butter
1 cup milk

1. Add dry ingredients in a large bowl and mix thoroughly. 
2. Cut in butter, mixing well until the the clumps are gone and it's powdery again.
3. pour in milk and mix thoroughly.
4. turn dough onto well floured countertop.
5. Kneed dough until smooth, adding more flour as needed.
6. Roll dough into a flat about 1/2 inch think.
7. With a large round cookie cutter, cut out biscuits and place on a well oiled cookie sheet. Re-roll dough until you get about a dozen biscuits.
8. Brush the top of the biscuits with milk. This will give them that nice color.
9. Bake for about 15 minutes at 450 degrees.
10. Serve warm with tea, of course. Butter and jam is also great on these.

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 21, 2009)

Tea biscuits? You sound English!  Thanks for the recipe!


----------

